# Is this backyard to small to keep a GSD



## steven (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi All,

My partner and I are looking at buying a property together soon - we are both dog lovers and have owned numerous breeds large and small in the past. 
My question is, the house we are currently looking at buying has a very small yard with no grass at all - I have attached photos to give you an idea. Is this too small for a GSD?
We are very active people and she will defentely be going for a long run/walk everyday. Perhaps a fake grass patch would be a good addition? We would also ensure she has plenty of toys/bones to play with?

Note: She will be home alone from 8:30 - 5:30 for 4 days a week and outside

Steve


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

i live in a condo ! no backyard at all ! and no its not even too small cause i take him out everyday and do exercise with him ! so i guess it could be same for u


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I had two GSDs in a 3rd floor apartment for a year with no problems, though I would suggest a place with a grassy area as you wouldnt really want a dog who is perfectly fine taking a poo on concrete or streets. Personal opinion is dogs who are okay with messing on a sidewalk have rude owners who dont usually clean up that mess their dog leaves on said sidewalk. I mean the bricks make for easier clean up since you can just spray them down with a bleach solution but still. 

Thats nice for a porch but if i'm buying a house, sucker better have a real backyard. JMO.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Why not keep the dog inside in a crate?


----------



## steven (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Why not keep the dog inside in a crate?


I know many on here wont agree with me but I don't believe in crates for dogs. I would rather her the freedom to move around the yard (however small it is), watch outside through the gate and guard the house and play with toys/sleep.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ok... but sitting (mostly sleeping) in a small yard all by yourself all day and everyday is probably just as boring to a dog as sitting in a crate in a climate controlled room, but it's your dog.

Do you have any neighbors close by? Do you have any plans if the dog starts barking during the day and it bothers any neighbors close by? Leave a dog alone long enough and it's going to eventually start barking.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I live in a very small apartment, and my previous GSD was fine, so will my next one. We go on long walk and hikes on the beach all the time. 
A crate is just the same as an outside yard if you're leaving the dog alone, it will get bored either way. Might as well get a crate and keep it inside. A crate is also a useful tool in housebreaking, but it's your dog, so your decision.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> ok... but sitting (mostly sleeping) in a small yard all by yourself all day and everyday is probably just as boring to a dog as sitting in a crate in a climate controlled room, but it's your dog.


Not everyone has the luxury of leaving their dog in a "climate controlled room" do they? A lot of houses don't even have a/c over here.

To the OP I agree you should put some grass somewhere for potty.....those plants along the edge won't last very long so maybe along there is an option. Of course a yard of some sort would be more ideal but not always an option.
You will have to give the dog plenty of time out and about and when your home let it come inside and be part of the family.
Congrats on buying a home....probably a good time to do it...what state are you in?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, that's a nice outdoor space. Almost like an outside livingroom. 

As long as you exercise the dog, I think it's okay. I would also make a small pee/poop areas somewhere out there and teach your pup to go there.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Several Concerns:

Is that a meter on the wall? If so where will the dog be when the meter reader comes by? You can never rely on someone who comes to your house as such to close and secure your gate even if they were willing to come inside with a large dog.

Is there someone living right on the other side of the wall? A barking dog could be very irritating to someone especially if their similar size outside space shares the same wall.

If someone can walk right up to the perimeter wall where the dog is then they could also easily toss something over the wall.

Same with the gate going inside the enclosure. Can someone go to the gate and toss something over?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would think about TJ's concerns.

The "space" itself is probably better than most have, another concern besides TJ's would be the "grass" factor,,some dogs just won't potty on anything other than grass, AND, I'd like to see someplace 'soft' and pliable,,that the dog can lay down on (tho you can't make them lay in a certain spot)...Laying on that concrete all the time, can't be good for joints/promote calluses..

Otherwise, really not a bad space..it's the quality of time you spend vs the quantity in most cases


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> I had two GSDs in a 3rd floor apartment for a year with no problems, though I would suggest a place with a grassy area as you wouldnt really want a dog who is perfectly fine taking a poo on concrete or streets. Personal opinion is dogs who are okay with messing on a sidewalk have rude owners who dont usually clean up that mess their dog leaves on said sidewalk. I mean the bricks make for easier clean up since you can just spray them down with a bleach solution but still.
> 
> Thats nice for a porch but if i'm buying a house, sucker better have a real backyard. JMO.


Dito, three dogs in a third floor apartment. 

Potty training is NOT fun when you can't just open the door quickly enough and fly down the stars fast enough... :wild:


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Dito, three dogs in a third floor apartment.
> 
> Potty training is NOT fun when you can't just open the door quickly enough and fly down the stars fast enough... :wild:



One giant GSD, small 2nd floor apt. 

All of the GSDs I've known are pretty adaptable to most circumstances. As long as your pup has plenty of exercise then you'll be fine

And congratulations on the new house


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Man there are some really paranoid people here. It never ceases to amaze me. And climate controlled?? These are german shepherds, not chihuahuas.

Anyway, my two cents on your outdoor space:

- It's a great size for the dog to have a bit of space to move around during the day vs being stuck in a tiny crate for 8 - 10 hrs. Provide lots of toys, peanut butter stuffed kongs, nylabones, etc. All things that are safe and the dog can't chew up and swallow. A comfy sleeping area like a mat or raised dog bed might be a nice addition, though certainly not "necessary."

- I would be concerned about smell if the dog is pottying in that area, which s/he will almost certainly do. I guess if you scoop and spray down with some kind of disinfectant it will be ok, but will that really be done daily? Smell would be my biggest concern, honestly.

Personally, not worried about people poisoning my dogs in this manner, I'm not going to lock my dogs up daily sentencing them to a life in prison every day on the .0001% chance someone decides to try to poison one.

If the dog barks, put a bark collar on it. It's a $50 solution that'll keep your neighbors, you, and your dog happy since he can continue to have freetime while you're away.

Put a lock on the gate so no one enters and leaves it open. My old house had the meter in the backyard. We simply talked to the company and they installed a remote button on the exterior of the fence to get the reading so they didn't have to enter the backyard. Perhaps this is an option where you are.

Enjoy your new dog and be sure to post pictures!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Rerun said:


> *Man there are some really paranoid people here. It never ceases to amaze me. And climate controlled?? These are german shepherds, not chihuahuas.*
> 
> Anyway, my two cents on your outdoor space:
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Man there are some really paranoid people here. It never ceases to amaze me. And climate controlled?? These are german shepherds, not chihuahuas.
> 
> Anyway, my two cents on your outdoor space:
> 
> ...


 
Ditto to everything Rerun said!!
My dog stays outside when we are not home during the day and we have yet to have any problem with that and it's much more entertaing from him to be able to play around with his toys and stretch his legs a little bit instead of being stuck in a crate.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

> Man there are some really paranoid people here. It never ceases to amaze me.


Thats kind of what I was thinking. 

I'm jealous of that space - so private!! In the event of a hot summer day, buy a kiddie pool for your dog.  
My house isn't even climate controlled. It takes a pretty hot & humid day for me to turn on the AC. If it's that bad, we go to the lake. 
I agree with the smell... it would be pretty hard to keep up with.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Great suggestion on the kiddie pool, I completely forgot about that given that we're going into winter on this side of the world! 

We always have a kiddie pool for the dogs in the summer.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Rerun said:


> Man there are some really paranoid people here. It never ceases to amaze me. And climate controlled?? These are german shepherds, not chihuahuas.
> 
> Anyway, my two cents on your outdoor space:
> 
> ...


another person in full agreement!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

That space is a lot bigger than the kennel at the shelter that your recue gsd lives in right now.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Kittilicious said:


> Thats kind of what I was thinking.
> 
> I'm jealous of that space - so private!! In the event of a hot summer day, buy a kiddie pool for your dog.
> My house isn't even climate controlled. It takes a pretty hot & humid day for me to turn on the AC. If it's that bad, we go to the lake.
> I agree with the smell... it would be pretty hard to keep up with.


If you are a clean person it shouldn't be an issue to keep it clean and not having it stink to the sky. There are enough products on the market to keep it clean


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't have a problem with the size of the dog's living space, so long as you have a plan for daily exercise. 

In a small yard with close neighbors, you also need to start thinking now about barking and digging. Outside dogs bark and dig. I live on an acre, and the neighbors on either side of me have outside dogs that also live on an acre. The outside dogs on both sides BARK NON-STOP. Literally they never shut up. I can deal with it because they're such big yards and kind of far away, but your neighbors don't have that luxury.

Also, alone in the yard all day, the dog will entertain himself by digging. Go ahead and have a plan to deal with that as well.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Personally, not worried about people poisoning my dogs in this manner,


I did not state anyone tossing in something poison -- "_If someone can walk right up to the perimeter wall where the dog is then they could also easily toss something over the wall.

Same with the gate going inside the enclosure. Can someone go to the gate and toss something over_?"

I have had a neighbor toss in a meaty bone into my yard thinking they were being nice and giving my dog a treat .... I have had a neighbor toss in a soft rubber toy into my yard thinking it was a toy of one of my dogs. Either could be a hazzard. 

Don't see where bringing up a concern for the poster to think about is a sign of "paranoid people" but for those who think this ... well that is their opinion. 

I prefer to keep my dogs in an area of my yard that can not be easily accessed or items tossed into where my dogs are kept. 

Quite often we read on this site about gates being left open when the owner thought they were shut and locked. 

I brought up the concern about the meter not knowing if this would impact the planning or what options were available for the poster in their location.

If someone showed an area inside of their house where they would be keeping their dog and I saw something that could be a possible danger I would also bring that to their attention. Guess that makes me very paranoid!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Also, alone in the yard all day, the dog will entertain himself by digging. Go ahead and have a plan to deal with that as well.


I doubt he can digg through the concrete or whatever else it is what that patio is made off.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> I doubt he can digg through the concrete or whatever else it is what that patio is made off.


Sorry, I thought I saw some plants growing in dirt in the perimeter around the patio.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you planning to get a puppy or adult? 8:30-5:30 is a long time for a dog to be spending alone. Although it looks like there is nothing for a bored dog to destroy there, they might become a nuisance barker if they are bored and this could cause problems with neighbors.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I seriously thought that was like some sun room or something.

I would be worried about the dog being bored and barking alot.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

steven said:


> I know many on here wont agree with me but I don't believe in crates for dogs. I would rather her the freedom to move around the yard (however small it is), watch outside through the gate and guard the house and play with toys/sleep.


 
I certainly agree with you, I would much rather my dog be in your small yard for 8 hours than a crate, but again, thats my opinion as well, I simply will not crate a dog for that long a period of time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As long as that place is secure (dog cannot climb out or dig out, gate is locked) heck it looks really nice to me! I can't leave my dogs out when I'm not around because my yard isn't totally secure (fence not high enough in some parts, can dig under) but when I am home my dogs love being out on our patio and we use the cheap plastic kid pools for drinking and keeping cool. We have AC but it doesn't work well and only cools a few rooms so our house was often 85-90 degrees this past summer. Not the best but the dogs adapt and always have access to water and shade.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't think it's a bad space for a dog at all. We lived in a townhouse on a golf course with 2 dogs and 2 puppies at one time. As long as you commit to daily walking and not just turning the dog out I don't think it's a problem. And you might not have to deal with smell because if you are faithfully walking and exercising your dog several times a day, a well trained dog won't even bother to use the back patio. 

However, I don't think I'd love that space to turn a puppy out in. It's too big and you would really have to look closely at what a puppy could get into. Its amazing the capacity for trouble a puppy has. The dirt and rock ingesting phase puppies go through makes me nervous when pups are kept outside. Maybe a larger kennel or ex pen out there would be okay if you need to keep puppy outside. If you plan to get a puppy, personally I would crate train it in the house and then when it was older transition it to the yard. I leave my dogs in the yard for hours at a time now that we have a yard and no one is a nuisance barker or a digger. They just come back and lay by the door when they want in.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Another thought you may consider is to get a childs plastic pool and fill it with cedar shavings for the dog to pee and poop in, it absorbs odors and is easy enough to discard, I also leave a radio on for my dogs in my barn, they know the schedule and are content to have room to relax, and if God forbid I am delayed I rest comfortably knowing my dogs have the ability to relieve themselves and stretch their legs.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I think its a great space  I'm kind of jealous to be honest lol!


----------



## steven (Sep 19, 2011)

steven said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My partner and I are looking at buying a property together soon - we are both dog lovers and have owned numerous breeds large and small in the past.
> My question is, the house we are currently looking at buying has a very small yard with no grass at all - I have attached photos to give you an idea. Is this too small for a GSD?
> ...


*EDIT *

OR Another property we are very interested in has this (would this still be OK)? we would put a roof on the patio for some undercover protection


----------



## steven (Sep 19, 2011)

sparra said:


> what state are you in?


I am in WA - how about yourself?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

steven said:


> I am in WA - how about yourself?


Your location says Australia so some of your responses from posters was probably being based on this. I know mine in part was.


----------



## steven (Sep 19, 2011)

ILGHAUS said:


> Your location says Australia so some of your responses from posters was probably being based on this. I know mine in part was.


WA is a state within Australia (Western Australia)


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

The second place looks easier to escape from. The wall with the steps going up to it might make it easy for a dog to hop over the fence or just look over it to bark. That might just be what I'm seeing. Correct me if you think its safe


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with catz on the second home in question!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Since you say you haven't yet purchased, if you're not in a hurry, I'd keep looking. Sure, a dog, any dog really, can be kept in almost any home/yard when exercised properly and so on, but there's nothing like having a large yard. I don't have a clue what housing is like in Australia and if the small paved type spaces are typical for a backyard.(?)

I bought an old house (over 100 yrs old now!) not necessarily for the house but pretty specifically for the yard. I'd like to have a nicer home, yes, but wouldn't give it up for the space the dogs have. We certainly don't do all of our exercise here at all, but on nights that we don't really have time to go drive somewhere, it sure makes it easier to just go out back.

Just my .02!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

8:30 to 5:30 alone in a yard isn't close to a good idea.
you can live in a small space but your dog needs to be
out and about. we live in a small house but i look at our house
as a shelter. it's warm in the winter, it's cool in the summer (ac),
food is kept safe, you know, it has all of the ammenities for a good
life for a dog and humans. our dog is an inside dog that goes
out a lot for exercise and fun. the house is for shelter. the yard
is for a quick fix. the outside world is for all of the rest.

if your dog has to be alone from 8:30am to 5:30pm find 
someone to come in and give your dog a break.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

steven said:


> I am in WA - how about yourself?


We are in north west Victoria.
I like the look of the first place, the second does look like the fence at the back is quite low but it is hard to tell from photos and you would definitely have to put some roofing up but you said that already. Of course the house has to suit you too and the yard can always be modified to make it safe and secure.

As for the people who think your GSD needs to be kept in air conditioned comfort.....that is just ridiculous. If they can afford to run their a/c for their dog 24/7 well good luck to them but really, putting that expectation on others is :crazy:


----------



## steven (Sep 19, 2011)

I keep hearing "there is no way you can keep a big dog in that small space"... don't people realise she isn't going to runaround pointlessly all day in the yard while we are away.

Thanks everyone for the replies - all greatly appreciated... Now have to wait and see what happens


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

doggiedad said:


> the house is for shelter. the yard
> is for a quick fix. the outside world is for all of the rest.


I really love this line. Very well put.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Do they keep sheep in houses now so our dogs don't need to go outside in the big bad world? I will never understand when people decided that if dogs, especially GSD's aren't coddled and kept in comfort in the house something horrible is bound to happen. Loving a dog to me means letting them be what they are. Not Barbie Dolls.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> Do they keep sheep in houses now so our dogs don't need to go outside in the big bad world? I will never understand when people decided that if dogs, especially GSD's aren't coddled and kept in comfort in the house something horrible is bound to happen. Loving a dog to me means letting them be what they are. Not Barbie Dolls.


Yes and I very much doubt that when the dog squad is called to catch the bad guy they can refuse because it is "warm out".


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

For what it's worth I am in Queensland and we have over 1000m2 property and the only time Molly is out there (other than toileting) is if I am outside with her. She has plenty of room to have zoomies but rarely does; it's too blinkin hot!

You have already said that he/she will get plenty of exercise so I would think the size of the yard isn't that important. It's just a bonus if it's big(ger).


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Steven, I have a small yard as well, my GSD does just fine. And when hes in the house he doesn't have full roam in the house either...just kitchen and dining room area. As long as you walk and excersize you dog he will be fine. I walk mine twice a day and when he's home hes just sleeping cause of all the energy he burns out. Also I agree with you on the crate....when I'm at work I just leave him in the back yard and he does just fine.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

steven said:


> I keep hearing "there is no way you can keep a big dog in that small space"... don't people realise she isn't going to runaround pointlessly all day in the yard while we are away.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies - all greatly appreciated... Now have to wait and see what happens


?? Who is saying that, you don't mean on this thread, do you ?? Because it seems you have a lot of support on this thread about the space and managability of it. Sure, some will advise crating instead, just because of the possible issues of dog escape or someone getting at your dog(s). I mean, that's an honest consideration.

I myself was a bit surprised at some of the responses. So many talk a great game about finding the *perfect* dog, the *perfect* breeder, finding the perfection of *strong nerve* and then turn around and say hey, the dog shouldn't be "coddled and left in comfort" in the house ... because that makes them a "Barbie doll?"  I don't get it.

Sure, a dog can exist in a garbage dump just fine, but why isn't housing and environment just as strong of a consideration as everything else? I realize that when you are already established somewhere and decide to get a dog, you make the best of the situation. That was where my previous statement was coming from; since you haven't purchased yet, can you find a better yard option? Can you make it work? Sure! People make it work with far less! I'm not putting you down.


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

I live in Queensland Australia too.. and at the moment its way too hot to leave her in the yard, plus with brown snakes & paralysis ticks coming out of the woodwork during the day and cane toads at night the risk is too great to leave her out side (all three can cause death with one bite if left untreated). I bought her a shell shaped wading pool for the summer, within 2 hours the cool water was really hot because of the heat. She is definitely happier with more space around her, when we go to the dog park here which is a couple acres big, I can just see it in her disposition the space make her feel calm and happy.. but you do what you can, and it depends on the dog, the lower the energy level the less necessary a lot of space is required I reckon also remember mental exercise is much more tiring than running around big yard so utilise the training and tracking to fulfil her energy needs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Not having read all the posts, there is not backyard too small to keep a GSD. Also, there is no backyard too big to keep a GSD. They adapt. If you have a small backyard it is ASSumed that you give your GSD a lot of walks/runs/exercise. Backyards don't provide exercise for a GSD, YOU do. All a GSD will do is lie there and look at it.
There is zero correlation between the size of your yard and how much exercise your GSD gets.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

chelle said:


> I myself was a bit surprised at some of the responses. So many talk a great game about finding the *perfect* dog, the *perfect* breeder, finding the perfection of *strong nerve* and then turn around and say hey, the dog shouldn't be "coddled and left in comfort" in the house ... because that makes them a "Barbie doll?" I don't get it.


It's not rocket science chelle. 
If you find the perfect dog from the perfect breeder with strong nerve then why coop it up in a crate all day. Then only take it out to go to the bathroom or for a walk and bring it back in.

I believe it has become fashionable to own a "German Shepherd" and treat it like an infant or Barbie Doll. 

Lots of people on here disagree with me. That's o.k. 
I think some of the difference of opinion on these topics is generational. Also people who have had dogs on farms or ranches tend to be more in line with my views on dogs than apartment or condo people. Thats o.k. too.

To the OP sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Someone should shoot Jack's Dad, he went off topic into another area of thought.
He was supposed to stay within the limits of the topic.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Someone should shoot Jack's Dad, he went off topic into another area of thought.
> He was supposed to stay within the limits of the topic.


Please don't suggest that. There are a number of people who would probably like to do just that. :laugh:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> Please don't suggest that. There are a number of people who would probably like to do just that. :laugh:


Nah
Me, on the other hand .... target on my backside.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the first area seems more secure. You do not need a lot of space for the dog all day. I like 10'x 15' kennels -- easy to clean, enough room to put shelter in, keep a good sized water bucket in, and give the dog the ability to get up, stretch move around, potty, and find another resting spot. It depends on the neighborhood whether or not it is safe enough to leave the dog out there. You might consider locking the gates, just to make it more secure.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Backyards don't provide exercise for a GSD, YOU do. All a GSD will do is lie there and look at it. There is zero correlation between the size of your yard and how much exercise your GSD gets.


First part, agreed. Second part, not at all. I can throw a frisbee/ball/toy/whatever 50, 75 feet for my dog to fetch and not hit anything. Well, maybe a tree because my aim sucks and actually I'm told I have a chicken arm, so maybe not that far -- but I could because we have the space. We can't go drive somewhere every night. A simple onleash walk just isn't cutting it. A good game of frisbee/jollyball really lets off a lot of steam. A big yard, if you USE it to your advantage and not just throw the dog out there to exercise itself, is a wonderful thing.



Jack's Dad said:


> It's not rocket science chelle.
> If you find the perfect dog from the perfect breeder with strong nerve then why coop it up in a crate all day. Then only take it out to go to the bathroom or for a walk and bring it back in.
> 
> I believe it has become fashionable to own a "German Shepherd" and treat it like an infant or Barbie Doll.
> ...


**** I wanted rocket science and I got THIS? 

Your first paragraph was my whole point.

Don't know about the fashionable part. I thought "fashionable" in this day and age meant it fits in your purse?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

There are also two different arguments in this thread....the size of the backyard and yet again if it is OK to let a GSD stay outside of the house while you are away.....they are two different topics.
I agree that the size of the backyard doesn't matter as like PaddyD said it is YOU who should provide the physical and mental stimulation and not the backyard. But the belief that the dog can't be left on that verandah while the owners are away is what I disagree about.
My dogs are left out while we are away in a very similar setup here on our farm except they have access to a lawned area for toilet and it gets very hot out here but they have a kiddie pool I put large icebricks in their water and they lay around all day using absolutely no energy and are just fine.
As for snakes....well my house could burn down too while they are inside in the crate.....we had a small fire in our house about 6 months ago and I have not seen a snake on our back verandah in 7 years so I am taking the snake option.
Yes I live on a farm but it doesn't mean I don't have a healthy respect for the welfare of animals but to be honest on a hot day here our sheep, horses, chooks, pigs etc all have to stay outside and put up with the heat so while I am out it is not going to kill my two dogs to have to do the same especially when they are provided with extra things to keep them cool.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Australia has some bad snakes. Ohio really does not have that many bad snakes. I did not think of snakes. Maybe there are snake deterrents?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

chelle said:


> Don't know about the fashionable part. I thought "fashionable" in this day and age meant it fits in your purse?


Nope, that's for poodles and all those other little critters.

Fashionable for GSD's is in a crate in an apt.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

selzer said:


> Australia has some bad snakes. Ohio really does not have that many bad snakes. I did not think of snakes. Maybe there are snake deterrents?


Yeah we have some nasties but the best deterrent is keeping your yard tidy and all the grass mown down.
We have wheat growing right up to our backyard fence then all the grass is mown completely surrounding the house, sheds etc. We haven't (touch wood) seen any close to our house for years and I am sure it is because they have nowhere to hide and they really don't like coming close if they don't have to.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jack's Dad said:


> Nope, that's for poodles and all those other little critters.
> 
> Fashionable for GSD's is in a crate in an apt.


Well, that's not much fashion sense. About as appealing as the sagging britches.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

The backyard is very small. Did you already buy this house or are you still considering? I think that GSD's need more than just a couple brisk walks a day. Letting them off the leash and having room for them to run till their exhausted is ideal. If you haven't bought this home yet, I'd reconsider because of the limited space in the backyard and the lack of grass.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree, the 2nd looks like it may be possible to escape. The first looks really nice and if you can create a potty area for her out of fake grass you can train her to only go eliminate there which will cut down on the amount of cleanup you'll have. Just get a good cleaner/deodorizer to cut the smell. Looks like a nice area although I would get some sort of raised bed so that she wouldn't have to lay on the concrete. Toys that are interactive like Kongs are great for passing the time. I both crate and kennel my dogs when we are at work. Some are crated indoors and some stay outside in the kennel so I see both sides of it. As soon as we get home though everyone is in the house with us.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sparra said:


> t on a hot day here our sheep, horses, chooks, pigs etc all have to stay outside and put up with the heat


What in the WORLD is a chook?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> What in the WORLD is a chook?


:laugh: A chook is a chicken. Most people call them chooks over here.....that is so funny!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

sparra said:


> :laugh: A chook is a chicken. Most people call them chooks over here.....that is so funny!!!


Teehee I've been caught out using "our Aussie' words before!


----------

